# massive calcium dump.



## Dirtydmc (Aug 9, 2012)

Dexter woke up tonight and came out and was struggling. Put him in the bath and he started thrashing about trying to poop. Poor guy passed a huge chunk of calcium whatever that white stuff is called. He even looked relieved. I thought he was gonna blow out his backside.


----------



## james.w (Aug 9, 2012)

White stuff is urates. There is a good chance he is impacted. Did he poop as well?


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 9, 2012)

I also thought that the urates were white and chalky due to calcium? 

What's his diet been like lately?


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 10, 2012)

^^^ white urates are the urine part and are normal but if they're hard and have a chalky texture there is a possibility that there is too much calcium being consumed.....i went through it with my bearded dragon...he had a really hard time passing them too... so i lessened his calcium and soaked him as often as possible


could also be a sign of dehydration


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 10, 2012)

Urates are formed as a product of protein digestion. Large urates are often the sign of decreased water intake.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, he popped too. I give him Fresh water every single day. Have since the day I got him.


----------

